# Solved: Outlook Express Not Receiving Emails; POP3 Issues



## sadeyes9074 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey! My mother uses Outlook Express and says she has not received any emails. We recently downloaded AVG for virus protection and she noticed it started happening after that. She can send emails fine, but not receive them. I tested it by sending an email to me, and then me replying. She never got the reply. It says that outlook express is connecting, then it pops up an error screen reading:

Your POP3 server has not responded within 60 seconds. Would you like to wait another 60 seconds for the server to respond?
Account: [email protected]
Incoming: mail.yahoo.verizon

A time-out occurred while communicating with the server. Account: '[email protected]', Server: 'incoming.yahoo.verizon.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCC19

The server responded with an error. Account: '[email protected]', Server: 'incoming.yahoo.verizon.net', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR AVG POP3 Proxy Server: Cannot connect to the mail server!', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC90

The task it is trying to run is checking for new messages, it says it failed connecting using dialer. We are connected through LAN, no dialup.or

I have changed her email address here for anonymity, obviously. I don't know if the AVG is interfering with her emails, or if something is wrong with outlook. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

are you sure the incoming should be "mail.verizon.net" and not maybe "pop.verizon.net" I personally do not use verizon so I am not sure which is right. You could try changing it and see what happens


----------



## sadeyes9074 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I'll give it a go.


----------

